# Drain Hose For Dometic Fridge



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I know there was some conversation on the fridge drain hose crumbling and breaking off a few years back, I was not able to pull up the pictures that had been posted then and was wondering if anything new has come to light on the best and easiest way to replace the drain hoses on the doemtic fridge. Ours needs to be replaced ASAP as we are going camping this weekend and it broke off and is to short to fit out through the vent to drain. We have a 2006 31QRS and any information, pictures or advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Gone Campin


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I had the same problem. My fix was to buy two pieces of clear vinyl tubing from Lowes. The first had the same inside diameter as the outside diameter of the existing drain line. The second piece had the same outside diameter as the inside diameter of the first piece. I cut back the remaining factory drain line a few inches and just slid the larger tubing over it far enough that it wouldn't slide off. I then slid the small tubing into the end of the larger one effectively splicing the old line to the new. I was able to work the screen plug into the new piece. What is nice about the vinyl tubing is that it is tough enough that I can bump it when washing the trailer and it will never break.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks! We will have to fix this while out this weekend as we have no time until then. It is amazing someone would put a cheapy hose like that on an important appliance. They could have made it easy to replace at least.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

I just had mine crumble on me when i was washing the outback, I had a roll of nylabraid on hand I think it was 3/8 id, my fridge compartment cabinet had a small piece of thin plywood that I removed to gain access easier, was only 1 screw after you remove that if you reach all the way up, that cheap hose is just zip tied to a barb fitting, cut the old stuff off and slide your new tubing on, carefull when you push the tubing on the barb if you push to hard you will push it into the fridge, I had my daughter hold it on the inside while I pushed the new tubing on. I also replaced the dried out putty around the barb with new butyl tape to keep the cold in the fridge. Its roughly a 10 min job if you have everything handy


----------

